# there was this CRAZY party at this one med school



## honestdave

ok i lied.

i just thought this section needed another topic.


----------



## Jenny

There was a CRAZY party at my place last night...LOL too scandolous to discuss with strangers!


----------



## Natacha

haha... That's what makes it more interesting! :lol:


----------



## MastahRiz

I was there! It WAS crazy! haha


----------



## Pride

huh? lol


----------



## medicalmarvel

being CRAZY? what is that .. can anybody explain??


----------



## taimur

where da booze?

huh is the party over?


----------



## drnenadradosa

nice...and nobody called me


----------



## *FaarinaKhan*

...when's the next one?


----------



## PatiLons

That's what makes it more interesting! #laugh


----------

